# Ethan Ralph's Vegas Trip #3 - Oct 29 - Nov 4



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 29, 2021)

Gunt flew back to Vegas today. He couldn't be more than 5 days away from Vegas at this point.

Gunt won 700 bucks off sports betting and decided to go back to vegas.


----------



## Kup (Oct 29, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt flew back to Vegas today. He couldn't be more than 2 days away from Vegas at this point.


Are you serious?! That’s amazing, this year just keeps on giving.

Bring on the harvest!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 29, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt flew back to Vegas today. He couldn't be more than 2 days away from Vegas at this point.


Someone's gotta rename this thread Gunt Fest In Vegas 3!


----------



## Ralphamale (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Kup (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Someone's gotta rename this thread Gunt Fest In Vegas 3!


All the better, the Vegas Trips have been cozy.

For us at least, get your big irons ready.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 30, 2021)

So what are we betting for his third trip to Vegas (within almost less than a week): Will he be super active on twitter, trying to own the haters by showing how much fun he's having, or will he become bitchmade again and go radio silent when someone makes fun of him?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 30, 2021)

I mean, him in Vegas has been better than him doing the Killstream.


----------



## Beavis (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph is going to sit at the sports book all weekend eating cheap food, drinking cheap booze, and tipping poorly.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 30, 2021)

You don't get it, guys. He trying to recharge. By discharging money and slowly coming to eviction arc


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 30, 2021)

Overdraft your credit card, put the crackshack and Ronnie's estate up for collateral! 
Ralphamales win big, think about it, 10k might turn into 5 million, this will allow you to dab on all the ayelawgs on the broke dick fan forum Karen farms!
Don't listen to these dirty ayelawg haters, they just want to keep you from winning!


----------



## Spergichu (Oct 30, 2021)

How long before his thin, oily skin is melded with the cheap leather seat of a slot machine?


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 30, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> How long before his thin, oily skin is melded with the cheap leather seat of a slot machine?


My best guess is three days ago.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Oct 30, 2021)

He is literally living the plot of _Leaving Las Vegas_. The only difference is that whatever whore he pays to fuck him isn't going to remember him after his liver finally kicks the bucket.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Someone's gotta rename this thread Gunt Fest In Vegas 3!


Guntover Vegas 3 (the shittiest of the hangover movies)

Who do you think has worse luck at the tables? Ralph or Chevy chase in Vegas vacation?


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 30, 2021)

A part of me wonders is if the main reason he came back Monday was only to grab his streaming equipment after he forgot it when he went back the second time. He did bitch and moan about not being able to do shows, and the only one he did, he bought a faulty camera that died on him midway. It's something I can see him doing, we'll only know if this Vegas trip is longer than the second.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm starting to think that this alcoholic drug addict who lives in casinos might have an addictive personality.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 30, 2021)

Jesus Freakin' Christ, Ralph!  if you're not gonna get a van or at least an El Camino with tarp to cover the back while you sleep at least get a hibachi so you can eat in at whatever hotel you're throwing money at!



Mr Moonface said:


> I'm starting to think that this alcoholic drug addict who lives in casinos might have an addictive personality.


Thank you Judgy McJudgerson!


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 30, 2021)

What the fuck do you mean "Pt.3"??


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Jesus Freakin' Christ, Ralph! if you're not gonna get a van or at least an El Camino with tarp to cover the back while you sleep at least get a hibachi so you can eat in at whatever hotel you're throwing money at


No it's ok, Ralph is getting all his hotels comped, cause hotels love having fat, drunken wiggers who chimp out at people over their height while shitting themselves as guests. I hear they're huge fans of the Killstream, too.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 30, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> What the fuck do you mean "Pt.3"??


Ralph's back in Vegas.

Again.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 30, 2021)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> What the fuck do you mean "Pt.3"??


Yeah, the "part" doesn't make sense. Changed to #3 and changed the previous thread to "#2".


----------



## Kup (Oct 30, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Guntover Vegas 3 (the shittiest of the hangover movies)
> 
> Who do you think has worse luck at the tables? Ralph or Chevy chase in Vegas vacation?


You gotta remember that Chevy was shown the error of his ways and got his nuclear family back.

Gunt ain’t gonna get anything back.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Oct 30, 2021)

I like going to Vegas. It's a good time and a good hedonistic escape. But 3 trips in a month is a bit much. Fuck even more than 1 trip a year is a bit much for that cesspool. But whatever I hope ralph blows all his money and is forced to whore himself out for money for the penny slots.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 30, 2021)

Kup said:


> You gotta remember that Chevy was shown the error of his ways and got his nuclear family back.
> 
> Gunt ain’t gonna get anything back.


I wonder how long they would've stuck around had Sid Caeser not won Keno and Chev put his foot on the ticket.

Russ' four cars helped too.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph sure takes a lot of financial risks for a renter with a paltry income.

Oh shit he has two kids coming lol.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Jesus Freakin' Christ, Ralph! if you're not gonna get a van or at least an El Camino with tarp to cover the back while you sleep at least get a hibachi so you can eat in at whatever hotel you're throwing money at!


Ralph can do the boujie white people thing and go over landing. 









						Solo Winter Camping through a Snow Storm - Life out of my JEEP
					

NFT FOR SALE: https://foundation.app/@drewsimms/fading-summer-night-52874I spent 3 days snow camping out of my Jeep in the Mount Hood area for Oregon's first...




					youtu.be
				




Pantsu can even make her disgusting recipes with overpriced ingredients while outside. 









						Baja Burrito Bowl - Camp Cooking Recipe with Mrs. Lifestyle Overland
					

Looking for a simple camping meal? These burrito bowls are a simple and delicious dinner for your next adventure!LIKE WHAT WE DO? SUPPORT US ON PATREON!https...




					youtu.be
				




New direction for the Killstream baby, Ralph we are only trying to help.


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph you faggot. Join the Squid game already. This is just backstory building for episode 1.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank God he hit that parlay bet so he could resume his never-ending downward spiral


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

This is incredible, of all the things Ralph could have done, I couldn't have predicted he would go back to Vegas after 4-5 days because he won enough money on a bet to throw away on an additional trip. 

His weird recharge disappearance last trip and May not really tweeting anything related to Ralph makes me suspect they, at the very least, had a big fight last trip, and until Ralph tweets out evidence to the contrary, I am going to believe that May left him too. 
It would explain his recent change in behavior, the sudden Vegas trip.
It's also possible that he got news that whatever plea he was going to present was rejected by the prosecution and he knows he's going to go back to jail, but I think that would have caused him to explode in rage and May caught the brunt of it because she was there. Either way, I think things are not going well between them. 
Who knows though, Ralph always manages to do the most retarded thing possible and surprise everyone so let's wait and see. 

One thing is for sure, the Vegas trips are not making him happy anymore since he is spending hours fighting with anyone that replies to him on twitter and writing articles about Josh, so why even waste the money?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 30, 2021)

This fat-fuck is gonna implode under his own weight soon. Like a disgusting, smelly star becoming a black hole. A black gunt.


----------



## twozero (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph, they’re only giving you the free/discount rooms because they’re still making enough profit on you. You’re not a based high roller.

Imagine winning a few hundred and your first urge is to rush to Vegas for the third time in a month. Should save the money for flights to the various court appearances.

Is Ralph trying to speedrun insolvency so the judge somehow doesn’t get  him to pay child support?


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 30, 2021)

SOON™


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok something must be going on. I get gambling addiction and wanting to get away from your pregnant horse wife but c’mon dude 5 days and you needed to go back? 

I think either there is something big coming down the legal pipe we don’t know about or Ralph has to go to Vegas because it’s the only time he thinks he’s a winner because (surprise surprise) everyone you encounter in Vegas is trying to make you think you’re a winner.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 30, 2021)

It may just be me, but actual Winners don't have to keep telling you they are Winners.

It's like that thing Tywin Lannister said - "any man who must say I AM THE KING is no King."
Food for thought Ralph.
With extra grease, the way you like it.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ok something must be going on. I get gambling addiction and wanting to get away from your pregnant horse wife but c’mon dude 5 days and you needed to go back?
> 
> I think either there is something big coming down the legal pipe we don’t know about or Ralph has to go to Vegas because it’s the only time he thinks he’s a winner because (surprise surprise) everyone you encounter in Vegas is trying to make you think you’re a winner.


When he disappeared during his last trip I thought he maybe received bad news about the case, something like a plea deal with no or reduced jail time, being rejected or something like that. But maybe it's the opposite, maybe he received an offer that his lawyer told him to take and he already knows when he is going back to jail so he's trying to "win" as much as he can before then?
Or maybe something with May, who the fuck knows there are so many possibilities with Ralph, the only thing for sure is that when presented with an opportunity, he will make the stupidest decision possible that most normal people would never even think of.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 30, 2021)

For a guy who has authored a blog for years and styles himself 'Senior Editor" Ralph is dyslexic.
That's not how you spell "winning" Ralph, you're missing the "h" and there's only one "n" in the middle - "whining" see, ftfy.


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Oct 30, 2021)

twozero said:


> Ralph, they’re only giving you the free/discount rooms because they’re still making enough profit on you. You’re not a based high roller.
> 
> Imagine winning a few hundred and your first urge is to rush to Vegas for the third time in a month. Should save the money for flights to the various court appearances.
> 
> Is Ralph trying to speedrun insolvency so the judge somehow doesn’t get  him to pay child support?


Thing is, judge don’t care. support is based on past income and of that doesn’t satisfy them, Plaintiff can ask for imputed income, basiclly money that the defendant should be making if they applied themselves.( That was put in place to keep defendants from working at McDonalds and then after the hearing going back to a good paying job to avoid having to pay a lot of C/S.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> It may just be me, but actual Winners don't have to keep telling you they are Winners.
> 
> It's like that thing Tywin Lannister said - "any man who must say I AM THE KING is no King."
> Food for thought Ralph.
> With extra grease, the way you like it.


Ralph has been loudly broadcasting his unbelievable insecurity and inferiority complex as loudly as possible the past year. He’s a very scared, insecure, miserable guy. 

I knew it was bad, but these desperate trips to  Vegas to try and escape his happy home in Richmond make me think he’s close to suicide.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 30, 2021)

Please- oh lord... for the love of god- make him get drunk enough to waddle his fatass up to the Roulette table and bet on 0!


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Oct 30, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ok something must be going on. I get gambling addiction and wanting to get away from your pregnant horse wife but c’mon dude 5 days and you needed to go back?
> 
> I think either there is something big coming down the legal pipe we don’t know about or Ralph has to go to Vegas because it’s the only time he thinks he’s a winner because (surprise surprise) everyone you encounter in Vegas is trying to make you think you’re a winner.


You may be closer to the truth. I have a friend that was hooked on go-go bars. When he was in one, he was James Bond, handing out money, all the ladies around him, talking sweet. Then he would have to leave and the cold light of reality hit him. cost him a wife, a house, lord knows what else.


----------



## cistendered (Oct 30, 2021)

The fact that he's only bragging about his supposed big wins and not mentioning losses at all is really telling. I know people who have gambled professionally and semi-professionally, people who are very diligent and systematic about bets they make, and they lose all the time. They certainly don't brag when they win, that would be like bragging that you actually received a paycheck for all the work you've put in this pay period.

But let's assume Ralph's premise that he only wins, and he makes thousands of dollars a month just gambling on sports. Does it make you happy Ralph? I don't think anyone would turn down a free few thousand dollars, but once you're beyond a certain level of income money itself doesn't make you any happier. Let's consider a few things going on in Ralph's life at the moment:

He's morbidly obese
He has multiple severe addictions
He's had a baby with Faith Vickers
He's had a baby with Faith Vickers that he can't even see
He's about to have a baby with a retarded horse faced pedophile tranny
He has a felony conviction
He has multiple restraining orders against him
He's facing jail time over his revenge porn charge
His viewership continues to decline, and his business has lost it's main sources of revenue
He spends all his waking hours thinking about Josh's broken dick and what the alogs are saying about him.
And this list could go on forever. If you offered me $5000, but in return I had to take on even one of these issues, it would be an emphatic "No". I think it would take an obscenely large sum of money to convince any sane person to take on all of these. So keep winning Ralph, in fact I hope you win big. Your greatest enemy will always be yourself, and no amount of money is going to change that.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 30, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> This is incredible, of all the things Ralph could have done, I couldn't have predicted he would go back to Vegas after 4-5 days because he won enough money on a bet to throw away on an additional trip.
> 
> His weird recharge disappearance last trip and May not really tweeting anything related to Ralph makes me suspect they, at the very least, had a big fight last trip, and until Ralph tweets out evidence to the contrary, I am going to believe that May left him too.
> It would explain his recent change in behavior, the sudden Vegas trip.
> ...


Didn't FaiFai and @MWV  also go off Twitter at about the same time as Ralph decided to "take a break"?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Oct 30, 2021)

You never cease to amaze me Ethan.


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 30, 2021)

He's gonna win it all,aylawgs! You're all gonna look like chumps when he brings back the bag and owns Josh Moon,that stupid kiddy diddler! Just you wait and see!


----------



## TheGuntinator (Oct 30, 2021)

He's on a winning streak, he can'tstop now! Any day now he'll win back all the money he keeps sinking into Vegas, and we'll be eating crow! As soon as he wins millions off his immense luck, he'll take custody over both of his demon infants and they'll join the family business.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Didn't FaiFai and @MWV  also go off Twitter at about the same time as Ralph decided to "take a break"?


Yeah, Faith protected her account and Vickers shut his down, and the only thing Faith posted publicly after that was in regards to Kerr, so it is possible that it's related and that something is happening behind the scenes.
If Vickers and Faith actually manage to not open their mouths like they've been doing all along then I'll be surprised, but I doubt they manage to do even that. I guess we have to wait and see, but "winner" Ralph on the offensive is always guaranteed to produce great results.


----------



## Twinkletard (Oct 30, 2021)

We all know he's in vegas for the legal prostitution.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 30, 2021)

Ralph goes to Vegas the same way Faith is always at Disneyland. They truly are soulmates. Don’t let your father keep you from your one true love Faith.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 30, 2021)

Twinkletard said:


> We all know he's in vegas for the legal prostitution.


How much do you think he's charging?


----------



## GaryGrey (Oct 30, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> How much do you think he's charging?


Ralph has a particular fetish that would almost certainly cost a premium and also limit the possible hookers who would be willing to do it.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Oct 30, 2021)

I think the last time he was there he found someone he really wanted to fuck (paid or not, who knows) and couldnt make it happen with may there so he turned around and immediately went back without her.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 30, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> Ralph has a particular fetish that would almost certainly cost a premium and also limit the possible hookers who would be willing to do it.


 if you know what I mean.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 30, 2021)

May is fine with all these trips without her & all the money wasted because she doesn't know the "CP" in Ralph's texts stands for Caesar's Palace and not, y'know, the other thing.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 30, 2021)

Make them pay you what they owe Ralph!  CANT ABORT!


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Oct 30, 2021)

Upon Gunt's eventual rejection from whatever casino he haunts, he will rant and rave about how he made them and they owe him their undying loyalty as the Ralphamale kingmaker all the way out the door.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 30, 2021)

You know his first Vegas trip was miserable from dax ghosting him and a fan turning out to actually be a paper serving along and him looking stupid for proving online he was served and it being proven he cheated on may so irrefutablely he had to just outright contradict audio evidence, imagine how he his daily life fucking sucks if he needs to rush back at great expense to that after only two days of the existential depression of being Ethan ralpj, owner of the pillstream

Also keep in mind he's so poor he can't afford a tip for uber eats and may said she can't afford store sauce on Twitter as well, it's unsustainable and soon he'll probably swallow the final pill


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 30, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> You know his first Vegas trip was miserable from dax ghosting him and a fan turning out to actually be a paper serving along and him looking stupid for proving online he was served and it being proven he cheated on may so irrefutablely he had to just outright contradict audio evidence, imagine how he his daily life fucking sucks if he needs to rush back at great expense to that after only two days of the existential depression of being Ethan ralpj, owner of the pillstream
> 
> Also keep in mind he's so poor he can't afford a tip for uber eats and may said she can't afford store sauce on Twitter as well, it's unsustainable and soon he'll probably swallow the final pill


May allegedly chased after FaiFai for a regular threesome thing with Ralph.  Does she care if Ralph sleeps around, does she just want it to be in the context of a threesome?


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 30, 2021)

Confirmation that gunt is flying solo in Vegas this weekend. Ticket for one to the Aces of Comedy show: 


Tweet | Archive








						Ron White Las Vegas
					

With two Grammy nominations, two of the top rated specials in Comedy Central history and over 10 million in CD and DVD sales, Ron has established himself as a star.




					mirage.mgmresorts.com


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> May allegedly chased after FaiFai for a regular threesome thing with Ralph.  Does she care if Ralph sleeps around, does she just want it to be in the context of a threesome?


She cared enough to deny it before the voice recording of the other woman admitting it and yelling about it angrily to a commentor  who didn't even bring it up and just responded in confusion


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 30, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Confirmation that gunt is flying solo in Vegas this weekend. Ticket for one to the Aces of Comedy show:
> View attachment 2673077
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


I hope Ron hears the dolphin laugh and makes fun of it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Confirmation that gunt is flying solo in Vegas this weekend. Ticket for one to the Aces of Comedy show:
> View attachment 2673077
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


No surprise Gunt wants to see Tater Salad in Vegas. Very relatable stand-up routine for Ralph. 

No surprise he left knocked up girlfriend at home alone to work at her fast food job while he pisses away his remaining money. May can cover the rent this month anyway.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 30, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Confirmation that gunt is flying solo in Vegas this weekend. Ticket for one to the Aces of Comedy show:
> View attachment 2673077
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


Imagine going on a fun vacation with your friends or family and your group ends up having to sit with a lone ball-shaped drunk guy cackling like a dolphin the whole time.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Oct 30, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> View attachment 2671987
> 
> SOON™


Squid Gunt


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> May allegedly chased after FaiFai for a regular threesome thing with Ralph.  Does she care if Ralph sleeps around, does she just want it to be in the context of a threesome?



She wanted a child to groom into some sort of degenerate sex slave.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 30, 2021)

I’m just shocked we aren’t getting any photos of Ralph in Vegas. I mean with all those big fans of the Killstream you’d think he’d be all over SM posing with his fans lucky enough to see the big Gunt in person. 

Any bets he will pay $20 for an autograph and photo with Tater Salad to post after the show tonight?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m just shocked we aren’t getting any photos of Ralph in Vegas. I mean with all those big fans of the Killstream you’d think he’d be all over SM posing with his fans lucky enough to see the big Gunt in person.
> 
> Any bets he will pay $20 for an autograph and photo with Tater Salad to post after the show tonight?


Ron White has established height, unlike random other guy.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 31, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> She wanted a child to groom into some sort of degenerate sex slave.


And now she is going to finally have that with her daughter.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Oct 31, 2021)

It was pathetic and sad two trips to Vegas ago. Jesus Christ, Ralph. If you are betting sports you don't even need to go to Vegas you fat faggot. Ralph will be a debt slave by the end of the year, already calling it. IRL janny work for the West Memphis Mafia.


----------



## Kittystyles1488 (Oct 31, 2021)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> It was pathetic and sad two trips to Vegas ago. Jesus Christ, Ralph. If you are betting sports you don't even need to go to Vegas you fat faggot. Ralph will be a debt slave by the end of the year, already calling it. IRL janny work for the West Memphis Mafia.



Yup, I guarantee he's carrying a balance on this MGM credit card and paying interest like an absolute retard


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 31, 2021)

AnIntrepidCrow said:


> It was pathetic and sad two trips to Vegas ago. Jesus Christ, Ralph. If you are betting sports you don't even need to go to Vegas you fat faggot. Ralph will be a debt slave by the end of the year, already calling it. IRL janny work for the West Memphis Mafia.


Lol debt?  Ralph doesn't pay debt like some loser!  Average kiwi farms poster right here!

Wonder when those guys from the casino break his legs it will come out sounding like he shit his pants.


----------



## A_right_horrorshow (Oct 31, 2021)

HA! Take that Xander, No college fund for you kiddo, Sadly  however, looking at the stock you came from you were never likley to go onto higher education in the first place. Still, right thing to do would have been put some aside for some type of future. But lest we forget this is Ralph so pissing away money to own the aylawgs and create the myth of the high stakes, infamous internet bigshot was always going to be more important than your prospects.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Confirmation that gunt is flying solo in Vegas this weekend. Ticket for one to the Aces of Comedy show:
> View attachment 2673077
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


Damn, it just occurred to me that he went to Vegas alone. I can't imagine a more miserable place to be on your own than Vegas, at least as far as places people go voluntarily. What a miserable man.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 31, 2021)

Famke Slamssen said:


> Damn, it just occurred to me that he went to Vegas alone. I can't imagine a more miserable place to be on your own than Vegas, at least as far as places people go voluntarily. What a miserable man.


Not only that, but he is actually going to a comedy show alone, what's even the point? At that point he might as well watch a comedy special online or something. 

I wonder, if Ralph who is such a "winner" and has "so much" money, loves Vegas so much that he can't be away more than 4 days, why doesn't he just move? It's not like he has any family left in Richmond, he can do his "job" from anywhere, so why aren't you moving to Vegas Ralph? Can't afford it maybe?


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 31, 2021)

Famke Slamssen said:


> Damn, it just occurred to me that he went to Vegas alone. I can't imagine a more miserable place to be on your own than Vegas, at least as far as places people go voluntarily. What a miserable man.


He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
 
Tweet | Archive


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
> View attachment 2674479
> Tweet | Archive


Just like Ralph, only giving a shit about the glory days.


----------



## Sammich (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
> View attachment 2674479
> Tweet | Archive



That was a hell of a kindness towards Ralph, shame it was wasted on the likes of him though.  

And I've always been a fan of Ron White, seen him on rogan's podcast a few years ago and he's a pretty interesting guy.  New wife is some sort of opera singer or something, and he's aged pretty gracefully, sort of sad to think he's retiring but he has been doing the funny man stuff for most of his adult life.  Shame Ralph can't pick on on some of that, ralph isn't gonna have his podcast forever, if he was a smarter dude he would have invested and saved his money when he was raking in some decent cash.  

And i'll admit, i'm a bit salty he got to see Ron White.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
> View attachment 2674479
> Tweet | Archive


Sure, Ralph. I bet everyone stood up and clapped for you, too.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
> View attachment 2674479
> Tweet | Archive


'Upgrade!' is fast becoming a meme in the expanding universe of Ethan Ralph, denoting either a marginal improvement in status, of little actual value; or, more commonly, a modest enhancement, given with the full-expectation that Ralph will either gamble away several times the financial worth of this investment, or spend it on overpriced manbags.

Anyone who visits Las Vegas and thinks they are consistently beating the odds is delusional. This is a desert empire built on the warped expectations of manic-depressive rubes like Ralph. For these reasons alone, it will endure long after cities like New York  and Los Angeles have been cleansed from the US seaboard by their respective oceans.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> 'Upgrade!' is fast becoming a meme in the expanding universe of Ethan Ralph, denoting either a marginal improvement in status, of little actual value; or, more commonly, a modest enhancement, given with the full-expectation that Ralph will either gamble away several times the financial worth of this investment, or spend it on overpriced manbags.
> 
> Anyone who visits Las Vegas and thinks they are consistently beating the odds is delusional. This is a desert empire built on the warped expectations of manic-depressive rubes like Ralph. For these reasons alone, it will endure long after cities like New York  and Los Angeles have been cleansed from the US seaboard by their respective oceans.
> 
> View attachment 2674557


Now we just need that picture of him thin and happy after getting out of jail beside this one.


----------



## Farglemark (Oct 31, 2021)

Thats one heck of an addictive personality disorder, addicted to food, addicted to alcohol and drugs, to the internet, then to gambling, now finally addicted to Vegas


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> He glommed on to a man trying to celebrate his son's graduation. Turns out they were all big fans of the show:
> View attachment 2674479
> Tweet | Archive


As I was reading this I thought it was going to make him think about his own son that he abandoned but nope lol we veered away from that immediately. Upgrade! Is Josh jealous yet?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 31, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Sure, Ralph. I bet everyone stood up and clapped for you, too.


Right as the thread made fun of him for bad credit and being alone he announces he has a credit card and found fans of the show.  No coincidence there, no sir.


----------



## R00T (Oct 31, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Ralph you faggot. Join the Squid game already. This is just backstory building for episode 1.


>The alogs start dressing in suits and offering playing games where they get to slap him in the metro if he loses

would be funny that’s for sure.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

Ralph, post your ledger you bitch. You keep claiming you're just _such a winner_ but you never have reciepts to show it off! You're not a winner if you break even, that's just wasting more of your _short _life.

You wanna flex right? Post a nice video of you scrolling through your activity. I imagine you're an *extremely *shitty gambler considering how you gambled on Sandra's life.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 31, 2021)

Farglemark said:


> Thats one heck of an addictive personality disorder, addicted to food, addicted to alcohol and drugs, to the internet, then to gambling, now finally addicted to Vegas


I wonder what his next crippling addiction will be.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 31, 2021)

A_right_horrorshow said:


> HA! Take that Xander, No college fund for you kiddo, Sadly  however, looking at the stock you came from you were never likley to go onto higher education in the first place. Still, right thing to do would have been put some aside for some type of future. But lest we forget this is Ralph so pissing away money to own the aylawgs and create the myth of the high stakes, infamous internet bigshot was always going to be more important than your prospects.


Xander was never going to college to begin with. After inheriting genes from two exceptional white trash families.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 31, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Ralph, post your ledger you bitch. You keep claiming you're just _such a winner_ but you never have reciepts to show it off! You're not a winner if you break even, that's just wasting more of your _short _life.
> 
> You wanna flex right? Post a nice video of you scrolling through your activity. I imagine you're an *extremely *shitty gambler considering how you gambled on Sandra's life.


I’m still LMFAO that he’s flexing about a MGM credit card he doesn’t have. I guess while getting his free Mlife customer perks card he saw some of the freebies available for ppl with 700 plus credit scores and fumed about it. 

Seriously imagine being a 35 year old and flexing about a CC perk on Twitter like a bot.  One day Ralph will live the dream of getting a $500 limit unsecured credit card just like the one Ronnie used at Pancho’s for one glorious month in 2006.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 31, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m still LMFAO that he’s flexing about a MGM credit card he doesn’t have. I guess while getting his free Mlife customer perks card he saw some of the freebies available for ppl with 700 plus credit scores and fumed about it.
> 
> Seriously imagine being a 35 year old and flexing about a CC perk on Twitter like a bot.  One day Ralph will live the dream of getting a $500 limit unsecured credit card just like the one Ronnie used at Pancho’s for one glorious month in 2006.


Next he'll be talking about how he's allowed to drive mommy and daddy's ca-- oh.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 31, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Not only that, but he is actually going to a comedy show alone, what's even the point? At that point he might as well watch a comedy special online or something.
> 
> I wonder, if Ralph who is such a "winner" and has "so much" money, loves Vegas so much that he can't be away more than 4 days, why doesn't he just move? It's not like he has any family left in Richmond, he can do his "job" from anywhere, so why aren't you moving to Vegas Ralph? Can't afford it maybe?


Since I'm pretty sure Ralph can't afford a good-quality #VegasVanLife van, what are we thinking?  El Camino?  AMC Pacer?  Merkur?


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 31, 2021)

Doctor Mabuse? More like Doctor Obese


----------



## Farglemark (Oct 31, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I wonder what his next crippling addiction will be.


I mean there's not many of the big ones left. Might already be addicted to spending money, totally blanked and forgot that you can develope a compulsive lying addiction for instant gratification, which may fit.

Cigarettes, sex, deviant sex, video games, exercise (lol), muscle building (LOL no), social media (maybe already), porn.
Hes got a few more to collect


----------



## NynchLiggers (Oct 31, 2021)

Farglemark said:


> I mean there's not many of the big ones left. Might already be addicted to spending money, totally blanked and forgot that you can develope a compulsive lying addiction for instant gratification, which may fit.
> 
> Cigarettes, sex, deviant sex, video games, exercise (lol), muscle building (LOL no), social media (maybe already), porn.
> Hes got a few more to collect


Lol he pays for porn, as seen by the Jcaesar187 reveal.


----------



## A Logging Company (Oct 31, 2021)

I just had a thought. What if Qooper, the Stonkz GME cultist who doesn't believe in space, is feeding Ralph sports betting tips, as his main source of income is apparently from sportsbetting. This could be giving Gunt confidence and the rationalization to gamble as much as he has, since "Auuurggg that Qooper got my back, and he was right all along 'bout Gamestop."


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 31, 2021)

That's what's up Ralph. Get as many credit cards as you want


----------



## Cuntflaps (Oct 31, 2021)

This will end when Ralph can no longer afford to gamble on sportsball and in proper casinos. He will ultimately become one of those people who hold up the damn line at convenience stores while they feed their insatiable addiction to scratch-off tickets.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 31, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I wonder what his next crippling addiction will be.


Black tar heroin.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 31, 2021)

Leedsotherkid said:


> Thing is, judge don’t care. support is based on past income and of that doesn’t satisfy them, Plaintiff can ask for imputed income, basiclly money that the defendant should be making if they applied themselves.( That was put in place to keep defendants from working at McDonalds and then after the hearing going back to a good paying job to avoid having to pay a lot of C/S.


HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no way in hell thats true/its only in certain states/cheap lawyers don't know this #1 trick.

imputed income must be a modern thing because i have a hard time believing every deadbeat dad i've heard of somehow never faced a lawyer that pulled that.

Back on topic; something everyone is forgetting about Ethan's vegas trips is that he's clearly not sportsbetting there. he's doing that all on the casino sportsbook app.


A Logging Company said:


> I just had a thought. What if Qooper, the Stonkz GME cultist who doesn't believe in space, is feeding Ralph sports betting tips, as his main source of income is apparently from sportsbetting. This could be giving Gunt confidence and the rationalization to gamble as much as he has, since "Auuurggg that Qooper got my back, and he was right all along 'bout Gamestop."


the problem there is you'd have to believe out of all the e-celebs and weirdos that asked him for his tips, he trusted Ralph with them. plus that parley shows he isn't getting a sharp's advice. most sports betting professionals winnings are from good bankroll management just like in regular baccarat. either that or finding the bets the books have bad odds on, like the floyd maywhether fights, where you could get a ROI of 25% if you believed the undefeated world champion boxer would win vs a guy that just started boxing 6 months ago. also its about finding the books with the most favorable  odds, like* bovada gave 50 to 1 odds that a guy that called his black co workers a bunch of lazy niggers would get fired *and because most of you probably don't believe it, let me say it in english. if you bet $20 that a guy that called his coworkers a bunch of lazy niggers would end up getting fired, then you would receive $1k when the inevitable happened. Which i would hope most people here would understand is quite the fucking good deal.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 31, 2021)

COMP'D


Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive
God damn vaccine mandate aylawging Ralph in Vegas, lessening his enthusiasm for a free ticket to a hippy jam band.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> COMP'D
> View attachment 2676521
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2676530
> ...


Wouldn’t fake a vaccine card to see his dying mother in hospital but now he may so he can see a show in Vegas…


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> COMP'D
> View attachment 2676521
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2676530
> ...


Someone should call the venue and tell them to watch for a fat Gunted hobbit trying to sneak in


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 31, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> COMP'D
> View attachment 2676521
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2676530
> ...


Ralph couldn't fake a vaccine card to see his dying mother but he will to gamble away whatever is left of his savings. Son of the Year!


----------



## Kup (Oct 31, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Ralph couldn't fake a vaccine card to see his dying mother but he will to gamble away whatever is left of his savings. Son of the Year!


World’s best son in addition to world’s best dad. The wins never stop with the Ralphamale.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 31, 2021)

Has Ralph let slip when he may return to the arms of babymama #2?


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 31, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I wonder what his next crippling addiction will be.


Black dick


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Oct 31, 2021)

Is he IRL streaming or hanging out with IP2 people? I remember last time he was in Vegas he possibly assaulted somebody for playing Jarbo the Hutt music.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 31, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Has Ralph let slip when he may return to the arms of babymama #2?


She’s trying to entice Ralphamale back by posting whore photos on Twitter right now. She’s making everyone queasy but thinks it will make Ralph jealous. 

I’m sure Ralph so proud of his e-whore baby mama. Christ is Kang!


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 1, 2021)

Look out Vegas, Typhoid Fatty is in party mode:


Tweet | Archive
Sounds like a totally exclusive event for VIPs only: 

Tweet | Archive
Obligatory IT'S NAWT TRUUUUU:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 1, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Look out Vegas, Typhoid Fatty is in party mode:
> View attachment 2677845
> Tweet | Archive
> Sounds like a totally exclusive event for VIPs only:
> ...


Does Ralph actually care about music or did he do this just so he could brag about it on twitter?
I mean, Phish is not really a band for everyone, especially live concerts (from what I understand, I don't really listen to them) where they are prone to jam for extended periods of time, and Ralph seems to be the type of person who just wants to hear "the hits" and once he's done recording for a clip and pictures to tweet out, then he probably would leave the concert.

I just find the idea of going to see a band you don't actually like live in concert to be extremely weird, especially if it's a band like Phish. But I can imagine that Ralph will now start playing Phish songs to start the show just to remind everyone he saw them live for "free".

Edit: And let us not forget that he put more effort into going to a free Phish concert than to go see his mother before she passed away.


----------



## Individualism Incarnate (Nov 1, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Ralph goes to Vegas the same way Faith is always at Disneyland. They truly are soulmates. Don’t let your father keep you from your one true love Faith.


Last time I checked, you can't buy an annual pass to a slot machine.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 1, 2021)

Ralph truly is a piece of shit, but I'm not ok with how some of you are approving of this fascist as fuck vax mandate, just because the gunt personally disagrees with it. 

Something something, tiny cock right twice a day.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 1, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Ralph truly is a piece of shit, but I'm not ok with how some of you are approving of this fascist as fuck vax mandate, just because the gunt personally disagrees with it.
> 
> Something something, tiny cock right twice a day.


With me it has nothing to do with the vax mandates or Ralph not wanting to take the jab. It is that Ralph would rather indulge in vice and self gratification then:
1. See his dying mother on her death bed.
2. Tend to his pregnant fiancé
3. Attend the birth of his son
4. Get a job with a steady income
Ralph's constant need to run away from responsibility is what amuses me. It is going to catch up to him and hit him hard.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 1, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> With me it has nothing to do with the vax mandates or Ralph not wanting to take the jab. It is that Ralph would rather indulge in vice and self gratification then:
> 1. See his dying mother on her death bed.
> 2. Tend to his pregnant fiancé
> 3. Attend the birth of his son
> ...


You're totally conflating two entirely different things though- Ralph being a piece of shit, and Ralph not getting the jab.

1. Vax or no vax, Ralph shouldn't have been kept away from his mother's death bed. That was bullshit. A lot of how this re-tarded world has been handling covid has been bullshit. 
You'd be better off making fun of how Ralph clearly didn't give a shit about his mom *before* she died. (Remember when he was hungover after a pillstream, and told his mother to take an uber to her dialysis?) *That's* a legitimate criticism.

2. Ralph also clearly doesn't give a shit about May, but seeing as how the jab is objectively bad for both pregnant women and their unborn crotch goblins, telling her not to get the jab either is actually the right move for his daughter, if that was even your point. 
I think you were just saying that he's a piece of shit for abandoning his unwed baby incubator to go back to Vegas, and I don't even disagree, but again that has nothing at all to do with him not getting the vax.  I'll remind you, you're supposed to be responding to me saying that Ralph is a piece of shit, but he wasn't wrong to oppose the vax mandate. So far, you aren't making a case against that.

3. This one has the least yet to do with getting the jab. He didn't miss the birth of his son because he didn't get the jab, he missed the birth of his son because he (probably) abused Faith, and then (probably) tried to pressure her into a 3 way relationship with the pedo horse that he has since knocked up after her, so she ran away back to her parents and stuck him with a restraining order. (and on some level, he knows that if he fights it, he's going to be on the hook for child support money that he can't afford.)

4. Yeah, Ralph should totally get a job with steady income even. I don't disagree.
Again, this has literally nothing to do with what I said about the vaccine mandate being bullshit, except for that fact that our federal government will probably eventually prevent him from getting a job since he hasn't gotten the jab. This proves my point, not yours.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 1, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Obligatory IT'S NAWT TRUUUUU:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet | Archive


Maybe some day I'll be a famous enough e-celeb to get comped a $60 hotel room and the worst seat at a concert. Gunt would own the ayyylawgs a lot harder if he just ran up shitloads of credit card debt and lived like an upper middle class guy splurging on post-divorce vacation. There would actual be something at least some people could get jealous over doing that. Who cares about credit card debt? That's future Gunt's problem and he's going to be in jail!


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Does Ralph actually care about music or did he do this just so he could brag about it on twitter?
> I mean, Phish is not really a band for everyone, especially live concerts (from what I understand, I don't really listen to them) where they are prone to jam for extended periods of time, and Ralph seems to be the type of person who just wants to hear "the hits" and once he's done recording for a clip and pictures to tweet out, then he probably would leave the concert.
> 
> I just find the idea of going to see a band you don't actually like live in concert to be extremely weird, especially if it's a band like Phish. But I can imagine that Ralph will now start playing Phish songs to start the show just to remind everyone he saw them live for "free".
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Not to gatekeep a band I don't give a fuck about, but I dare Gunt to tell me the name of a Phish album without swiping his hooves over his phone to look it up. I think it's because they're one of those bands, like the Grateful Dead before them, where people just fuckin' go regardless of their level of fandom. More there for the general experience, in other words, so they can say they saw Phish.

He wanted to be somewhere where he wouldn't be the smelliest, most drugged up person in the venue.


----------



## Leon Breitling (Nov 1, 2021)

Ralph is the kind of person Las Vegas was quite literally built on. The kind of rube who sees all the flashy lights and fake gold and creams his sweatpants over it. Vegas can easily create the illusion that you're special and not just a fat lump who sharts his pants on the internet, and he trips over himself to believe it.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Nov 1, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> You're totally conflating two entirely different things though- Ralph being a piece of shit, and Ralph not getting the jab.
> 
> 1. Vax or no vax, Ralph shouldn't have been kept away from his mother's death bed. That was bullshit. A lot of how this re-tarded world has been handling covid has been bullshit.
> You'd be better off making fun of how Ralph clearly didn't give a shit about his mom *before* she died. (Remember when he was hungover after a pillstream, and told his mother to take an uber to her dialysis?) *That's* a legitimate criticism.


The issue isn’t really the hospitals vaccine policy, it’s the fact that Ralph was just lazy and an ungrateful son and got turned away once at the hospital (or just read online) that he can’t go in without a vaccine. Without too much power leveling I know someone who is in a similar situation to Ralph but guess what? He got in without a vaccination.

Ralph made very little effort to try and get in. He did not petition the director or chief of staff, he didn’t try to talk his way in through some nurses, he didn’t even try to sneak in or like Dickmasterson told him, fake a card. 

Ralph was just lazy and to give him the benefit of the doubt probably thought his mom would’ve come back out. If Ralph knew she was going to die then maybe he would’ve made more of an effort, but he didn’t. It was easier just to stay at home, sit on his fat ass watching sports and bitching on Twitter that “muh government won’t let me see muh mama”.



Leon Breitling said:


> Ralph is the kind of person Las Vegas was quite literally built on. The kind of rube who sees all the flashy lights and fake gold and creams his sweatpants over it. Vegas can easily create the illusion that you're special and not just a fat lump who sharts his pants on the internet, and he trips over himself to believe it.


100% he’s a rube. He thinks he special for getting comped anything at a casino resort hotel (during off peak/Covid times) not understanding that hotels will comp almost anything especially if they are not at capacity like right now because China and other East Asian nations are not flying like they should. 

He’s even posting about getting a gamblers credit card, like dude. ANY ONE can get a MGM credit card, even dudes who don’t live in the states can get one.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Nov 1, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> 1. Vax or no vax, Ralph shouldn't have been kept away from his mother's death bed. That was bullshit. A lot of how this re-tarded world has been handling covid has been bullshit.
> You'd be better off making fun of how Ralph clearly didn't give a shit about his mom *before* she died. (Remember when he was hungover after a pillstream, and told his mother to take an uber to her dialysis?) *That's* a legitimate criticism.


I would kill a fucker so i could spend the last few days with my dying mom. Whether you like the vaccine or not letting your mom die alone is not worth it to own the libs.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 1, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> I would kill a fucker so i could spend the last few days with my dying mom. Whether you like the vaccine or not letting your mom die alone is not worth it to own the libs.


Yeah, but is using the vaccine as an excuse because you're a fat selfish lazy drug addict make it worth it?


----------



## Maude Snew (Nov 1, 2021)

Stay tuned for the next very special episode of the Killstream: The virile Ralphamale moves in with and impregnates Russel Greer, securing the next generation of superiority over Joshua "Connor" Moon.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 1, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Yeah, but is using the vaccine as an excuse because you're a fat selfish lazy drug addict make it worth it?


He just used the vaccine as a way to shirk family responsibility, it’s the ralphamale way. He probably hasn’t laid eyes on his brother in twenty years. 

On the bright side we know Ralph’s own abandoned children won’t bother showing up to his deathbed either.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He just used the vaccine as a way to shirk family responsibility, it’s the ralphamale way. He probably hasn’t laid eyes on his brother in twenty years.
> 
> On the bright side we know Ralph’s own abandoned children won’t bother showing up to his deathbed either.


Wonder what excuse would he use when he takes the vaccine if Vegas implements a mandate in the future.


----------



## A Logging Company (Nov 1, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Look out Vegas, Typhoid Fatty is in party mode:
> View attachment 2677845
> Tweet | Archive
> Sounds like a totally exclusive event for VIPs only:
> ...


Is anyone just amazed Phish is still around?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm wondering how much of this "Ah'm goin' ta Vegas!  You stay at home, woman!" thing is because they found out she's having a girl.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Nov 1, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'm wondering how much of this "Ah'm goin' ta Vegas!  You stay at home, woman!" thing is because they found out she's having a girl.


Not much I'd wager. Abandoning familial, spousal and parental responsibilities is a proud Ralph family tradition. Ethan is simply honoring Ronnie's legacy.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 1, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> Is anyone just amazed Phish is still around?


I'm amazed they were ever a thing in the first place, they are shit. Not sure what a wigger like Ralph was doing there...unless he was taking a page of out Ali G's book and trying to find a loose hippie chick. Meanwhile, Pantsu is working double shifts at Subway as she prepares to be the sole provider for Xandria.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Nov 1, 2021)

I bet he’s going to Vegas to bang that women he met the first time and not just for gambling.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 1, 2021)

Pill Cosby said:


> I bet he’s going to Vegas to bang that women he met the first time and not just for gambling.


Ralph is absolutely going to pay a professional a couple hundred bucks only to take her up to his room and her "business partner" decides to rob Ralph blind.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 1, 2021)

With all this talk about Ralph and the vaccine. Let's not forget: 

The hospital had taken over making decisions for his mom's care. I can't remember if this was because he didn't pay or what it was but it was the reason she was moved to a place that had a vaccine requirement for visitations without Ralph's approval. Maybe someone else remembers the details.

Besides, if he had taken the vaccine and had visited his mother, he could have made the exact same arguments about it online, he would have probably gotten more attention after being "forced" to take it, the point would have been the same and he would have gotten to see his mother. 

When it comes down to it the vaccine is just an easy excuse for his bad behavior and an easy way to get sympathy, he can blame it all on politics but the truth is he made no effort other than whining about it on his show and twitter.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> With all this talk about Ralph and the vaccine. Let's not forget:
> 
> The hospital had taken over making decisions for his mom's care. I can't remember if this was because he didn't pay or what it was but it was the reason she was moved to a place that had a vaccine requirement for visitations without Ralph's approval. Maybe someone else remembers the details.
> 
> ...


His mom was on disability/Medicaid so unless she had some close relative, other than Ralph, she had sign power of attorney for medical decisions before a surgery (a common practice), she would have just become a ward of the state. 

In fact I could see ER allowing her to be a ward of the state because otherwise he might have been expected to contribute to the cost of her care. For Medicaid to cover a nursing home you basically have to be indigent, alone and brain damaged/incoherent. 

ER abandoning his mother to the govt to take care of  is 100% Ralphamale style. Responsibility, spending money on others and basic humanity is like kryptonite to Ralphamales. Imagine treating the woman who cared, fed and sheltered you for 34 fucking years like that.


----------



## Fareal (Nov 1, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He just used the vaccine as a way to shirk family responsibility, it’s the ralphamale way. He probably hasn’t laid eyes on his brother in twenty years.
> 
> On the bright side we know Ralph’s own abandoned children won’t bother showing up to his deathbed either.


I would be amazed if by the time he dies, he is in even infrequent contact with any of his children. This includes if he dies while they are still minors. I am about 70% sure he will never meet Xander in person again.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 1, 2021)

Fareal said:


> I would be amazed if by the time he dies, he is in even infrequent contact with any of his children. This includes if he dies while they are still minors. I am about 70% sure he will never meet Xander in person again.


"Again"?  Has he met his alleged son in person yet?!


----------



## Not a fake name (Nov 1, 2021)

Phish concerts are just an excuse to do a ton of drugs, only why the music becomes listenable.

Ralph went for the drugs, no doubt.


----------



## Jump (Nov 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> With all this talk about Ralph and the vaccine. Let's not forget:
> 
> The hospital had taken over making decisions for his mom's care. I can't remember if this was because he didn't pay or what it was but it was the reason she was moved to a place that had a vaccine requirement for visitations without Ralph's approval. Maybe someone else remembers the details.
> 
> ...


I don't know how it is in her state but in my state hospice didn't have a vax requirement for visitors. It was actually a loophole people where using to see their family members who where in lockdowned nursing homes. 

I know someone who had this happen before there was wide spread vax availability
>Mom gets upset because her son can't visit her
>stops eating, gets worse
>They ship her to hospice 
>Son can now see her every day again
>She starts eating, gets better
>oops not dying anymore.  Now that vax is out and son gets it and can visit in normal home, out of hospice she comes. 
>still alive today


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 1, 2021)

Not a fake name said:


> Phish concerts are just an excuse to do a ton of drugs, only why the music becomes listenable.
> 
> Ralph went for the drugs, no doubt.


And might still be trippin' balls.

Or has he shown up somewhere?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Nov 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I can't remember if this was because he didn't pay or what it was but it was the reason she was moved to a place that had a vaccine requirement for visitations without Ralph's approval.


It was because he wouldn't pay. He tried to get medicare to cover it, but they wouldn't, and he sure as hell wasn't going to.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 1, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> And might still be trippin' balls.
> 
> Or has he shown up somewhere?


If Ralph doesn't update in two months we can safely assume he died of a overdose and his gunted body got devoured by street animals in a shady corner.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Nov 1, 2021)

Really, Ray, really ? Last Vegas ?
Last Vegas sucks and is boring after the first weekend. Sheesh. 3 tom es ?


----------



## El Gato Grande (Nov 1, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Ralph sure takes a lot of financial risks for a renter with a paltry income.
> 
> Oh shit he has two kids coming lol.





Green Door Red Panic said:


> Really, Ray, really ? Last Vegas ?
> Last Vegas sucks and is boring after the first weekend. Sheesh. 3 tom es ?


Everyone knows real Alpha males go to Vegas.

You get to demonstrate abundance mentality by eating $50 steak and buying purses.

You get to meet, wholesome, worldly people from all over the country, not to mention having bangers with you friends that you will remember for the rest of your long life. You couldn’t meet better people anywhere else!

Since investing is like gambling in 2021, feeding slot machines money is the best thing to do. Roth IRAs (or saving to cover rent in the future) is for beta males who aren’t brave enough to take risks.

Being able to go there on a moment’s notice demonstrates your high status as your employer is willing to—oh wait he doesn’t have a real job HAHAHAHA.

You get to COOM inside beautiful women. What could be better in a man’s life (besides getting it for cheaper in Thailand)? Have a wife at home with an unattractive face? Time to be an ALPHA MALE and use your based, DARK TRIAD personality to keep her guessing! 

Also, vegas is fucking cool. No one has ever been there before, and the patience, discipline and charisma required to feed your money to casinos designed to extract as much of it as possible is the sign of a based, red-pilled ALPHA MALE with superior taste.


----------



## RangerBoo (Nov 1, 2021)

Fareal said:


> I would be amazed if by the time he dies, he is in even infrequent contact with any of his children. This includes if he dies while they are still minors. I am about 70% sure he will never meet Xander in person again.


Lets be honest. That would probably be the best outcome for Xander. It would be better to never have met your real father then to live with the crushing disappointment that your father was a white trash, gunted, selfish pig who tried to abort you before you were born and also doxed you when you were a baby just to get back at your mother. I truly do feel sorry for Ralph's kids. No child should have a father like that.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 1, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Lets be honest. That would probably be the best outcome for Xander. It would be better to never have met your real father then to live with the crushing disappointment that your father was a white trash, gunted, selfish pig who tried to abort you before you were born and also doxed you when you were a baby just to get back at your mother. I truly do feel sorry for Ralph's kids. No child should have a father like that.


Xander is already being raised by a white trash, gunted, selfish pig who may or may not have tried to get his daughter to get an abortion. 

Xander’s future is looking pretty bleak with Mr Vickers. 

His best hope was if a gay Canadian couple adopted him, at least in that scenario Xander would be fed nutritious meals from Surfer (not any of that disgusting slop from his mother or his future step mother May)


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Nov 1, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'm wondering how much of this "Ah'm goin' ta Vegas!  You stay at home, woman!" thing is because they found out she's having a girl.


It's one of the perils of trad life for the trad wife.

Your (unmarried) man losing your nest egg while drinking and gambling alone in Las Vegas after losing custody of his first bastard while you work double shifts as a "sandwich artist" at a ghetto Subway.  It's the ruin of many an Amish family.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Nov 1, 2021)

I got the master plan: convince May you both need to move out to Vegas to help the stream. Tell her you're going out there ahead of her to find a place to live. Ghost her. 2 bastards, 0 signatures on birth certificates. The ride never ends.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 1, 2021)

I remember I was out and about one Easter and walked by a bar where a bunch of sad, slovenly-looking dudes were drinking by themselves. I thought, "what the fuck kind of sadsack goes to sit in a bar alone on _Easter?"_

The same guy who goes back to Vegas for a third time, five days after his last Vegas excursion.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 2, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> COMP'D
> View attachment 2676521
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2676530
> ...


Didn't he say he took the vaccine on one of those "read Kiwifarms chat" streams? Or the very least, he implied he did.
The paper certificate is very simple, it takes around 10 minutes to make on a trial version of Photoshop, not that I endorse doing so, but look at it this way.

If my mum was on the sickbed, and I needed 2 jabs which are spaced 3 weeks apart to get visitation, you bet I'll be pulling out the tools to forge one so I can see her every day.
If I was given a ticket to some literally who worthless concert and they need 2 jabs, I'll just NOT GO.

So Ralph is willing to "risk it" for some concert of a literally who but not for his mum? AND, we're supposed to believe he wouldn't be allowed visitation rights even if he took the vaccine? He called it some "bogus vaccine requirement" when Sandra was playing chess with Satan, now he's trying to blame the CDC? He claims to be charismatic yet he didn't even attempt to sweet talk the hospital into granting limited visitation?

Liar.

Cope, you never cared about your mum. Neither your dad, do the eulogy at a Pizza Hut this time.



SargonF00t said:


> Black dick


Let me introduce you to JCaesar187's Pornhub premium account, you can understand his addictions conclusively.


----------



## NotAPony (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll be in vegas two weeks from now on a business trip.  hmmmm any chance I will see the gunt in his new natural habitat?


----------



## Kup (Nov 2, 2021)

NotAPony said:


> I'll be in vegas two weeks from now on a business trip.  hmmmm any chance I will see the gunt in his new natural habitat?


Very likely, I’m convinced he’s pulling a “Leaving Las Vegas” and has no intention of leaving/staying away for long.

That movie is literally about an alcoholic loser who goes to Vegas for the express purpose of dying.


----------



## Owlflaps (Nov 2, 2021)

Of all the money he won betting on sports teams how much do you think he lost at the tables?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 2, 2021)

Owlflaps said:


> Of all the money he won betting on sports teams how much do you think he lost at the tables?


i dont even think he won at sports betting lol, mantsu is scrapping tomato sauce and he only shows wins, thats addict behavior. he showed small losses early on, that and his bet being much larger than previous ones makes me thinks he only bets up to cover previous losses.



NotAPony said:


> I'll be in vegas two weeks from now on a business trip.  hmmmm any chance I will see the gunt in his new natural habitat?


youll probably smell him from a mile off if hes there, if you end up a casino look out for what appears to be a smelly child hunched over the felt.

edit:


Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'm wondering how much of this "Ah'm goin' ta Vegas!  You stay at home, woman!" thing is because they found out she's having a girl.


alot, perfect fucking karma for making a henry the eighth joke to faith,whos oinking now piggy? me when i groom and fuck your little baby 18 year old girl on your tombstone, ill do it just like you did, the moment she turns 18 hit her up and the moment she graduates whisk her off to fuck.


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 2, 2021)

Kup said:


> Very likely, I’m convinced he’s pulling a “Leaving Las Vegas” and has no intention of leaving/staying away for long.
> 
> That movie is literally about an alcoholic loser who goes to Vegas for the express purpose of dying.


That dirty bedsheet he's broadcasting in front of will be useful if he decides to Christine Chubbuck at the end of his final stream. Less of a mess for Consuela.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 2, 2021)

NotAPony said:


> I'll be in vegas two weeks from now on a business trip.  hmmmm any chance I will see the gunt in his new natural habitat?


Look for an adult in a booster seat at one of the poker tables


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 2, 2021)

My favourite thing about Ralph and May as a couple is that Ralph refers to her as "Pantsu" and I can't help but imagine Cleetus saying it every time Ralph Tweets it. Only furry degens would keep using that fucking disgusting name, yet Ralph who unironically screams Jesus if Lord in public refers to her with that name.

What in the world.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 2, 2021)

I find it hilarious that the only good reason to gamble in Vegas are the poker tables. Yet Gunty sticks to being a slot jockey and sports book BS, which can be done almost anywhere. The only game that you can make money on thanks to some skill and intelligence the Gunt avoids like the plague. 

Gunt is literally the perfect low IQ rube that all the pretty colors, flashing lights, exciting noises and “freebies” make him think it’s paradise on earth and eager to piss away what little money he has.


----------



## Kup (Nov 2, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> That dirty bedsheet he's broadcasting in front of will be useful if he decides to Christine Chubbuck at the end of his final stream. Less of a mess for Consuela.


I’m hoping that as he burns through money, desperation will make him attempt cheating.

I’m really hoping for a “cheater’s justice” arc


BlueArmedDevil said:


> Look for an adult in a booster seat at one of the poker tables


And listen for a dolphin, imagine trying to be a Vegas degen and the fat faggot next to you laughs like that when he finally gets one good hand out of fifty.


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Nov 2, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Ralph is absolutely going to pay a professional a couple hundred bucks


Brings a whole new meaning to the term 
“Chewing the fat”.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 2, 2021)

Kup said:


> I’m hoping that as he burns through money, desperation will make him attempt cheating.
> 
> I’m really hoping for a “cheater’s justice” arc


Gunt is too stupid to learn how to cheat, too lazy to practice enough to cheat effectively, and too much of a coward to try it. Security would be on him the moment some skittish fat piece of white trash came waddling in mumbling to himself and soaked in flop sweat. I would love to watch him try to learn card counting. I can see his furrowed brow as he gets angrier and angrier at his lack of ability.


----------



## Kup (Nov 2, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Gunt is too stupid to learn how to cheat, too lazy to practice enough to cheat effectively, and too much of a coward to try it. Security would be on him the moment some skittish fat piece of white trash came waddling in mumbling to himself and soaked in flop sweat. I would love to watch him try to learn card counting. I can see his furrowed brow as he gets angrier and angrier at his lack of ability.


That’s why I want it so bad, I want that tweet where he pens a victim narrative after (deservedly) being beaten by security.

It would be a miracle desert corn harvest.


----------



## Image Reactions (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris Chan sends his regards.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 2, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Gunt is too stupid to learn how to cheat, too lazy to practice enough to cheat effectively, and too much of a coward to try it. Security would be on him the moment some skittish fat piece of white trash came waddling in mumbling to himself and soaked in flop sweat. I would love to watch him try to learn card counting. I can see his furrowed brow as he gets angrier and angrier at his lack of ability.


Ralph is the kind of guy they wouldn't mind card counting.  Hell, he could do it out loud if he wanted.  Because they know that card counting is really fucking hard and people like Ralph are incapable of it.  Card counting also relies on a second party coming in when the shoe count is "good" to start betting big, and Ralph has nobody like that in his life.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 2, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Ralph is the kind of guy they wouldn't mind card counting.  Hell, he could do it out loud if he wanted.  Because they know that card counting is really fucking hard and people like Ralph are incapable of it.  Card counting also relies on a second party coming in when the shoe count is "good" to start betting big, and Ralph has nobody like that in his life.


The first book that taught card counting was Ed Thorp’s “playing black Jack to win” in 1963. At first Vegas feared they were going to lose money and have to close the black Jack tables, instead they started making x10 the money on black Jack. Why? The book became a best seller and every idiot who read the book thought they could now beat the dealer and went to Vegas and lost their ass at black Jack. (This was in the days Vegas used one to two decks so card counting was possible with one man, if he was sharp and patient if he could get favorable odds on black jack.)

It takes far more to count cards today with 8 deck shoes and way more than Ralph’s pea brain is capable of doing. There’s a reason the most successful card counting scheme came out of teams recruited from MIT. 

I also think it’s telling that Ralph doesn’t play poker while in Vegas. The one game that skill and strategy can give you a serious advantage he totally avoids. Ralph should prove he’s a real big shot winner and hit the poker tables in Vegas to clean up.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 3, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The first book that taught card counting was Ed Thorp’s “playing black Jack to win” in 1963. At first Vegas feared they were going to lose money and have to close the black Jack tables, instead they started making x10 the money on black Jack. Why? The book became a best seller and every idiot who read the book thought they could now beat the dealer and went to Vegas and lost their ass at black Jack. (This was in the days Vegas used one to two decks so card counting was possible with one man, if he was sharp and patient if he could get favorable odds on black jack.)
> 
> It takes far more to count cards today with 8 deck shoes and way more than Ralph’s pea brain is capable of doing. There’s a reason the most successful card counting scheme came out of teams recruited from MIT.
> 
> I also think it’s telling that Ralph doesn’t play poker while in Vegas. The one game that skill and strategy can give you a serious advantage he totally avoids. Ralph should prove he’s a real big shot winner and hit the poker tables in Vegas to clean up.


Jesus fucking christ 2 decks? i know people were retarded but come on, its 104 cards, 


even then thanks to sportsbooks if you're MIT levels of smart in math and again extremely patient you can easily win, case in point player totals and the over/under fiasco in the NBA RN, or just live betting and these books obvious cut off times,  hell if Nate Silver wasn't such a sperg he would have quit his position in the MLB and moneyballed his way to trillionaire status, and then get that bitch that rejected him in high school and bimbo her up and then kill Calvin Klein that cockblocking piece of shit.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 3, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> even then thanks to sportsbooks if you're MIT levels of smart in math and again extremely patient you can easily win, case in point player totals and the over/under fiasco in the NBA RN, or just live betting and these books obvious cut off times,  hell if Nate Silver wasn't such a sperg he would have quit his position in the MLB and moneyballed his way to trillionaire status, and then get that bitch that rejected him in high school and bimbo her up and then kill Calvin Klein that cockblocking piece of shit.


538 was actually pretty bad at sports predictions.  As in "always bet against them" bad.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Nov 3, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> 538 was actually pretty bad at sports predictions.  As in "always bet against them" bad.


people always say that though, even the best sports bettors pick right about 55-59% of the time. i'm looking at previous seasons and they haven't been notoriously bad. 49% isn't that bad. its not something to put money on but its not as bad as Ethan Ralphs record probably


----------



## TitchBitties (Nov 3, 2021)

Stay in Vegas Ralph it'll really show Joshua Connor Moon's penis who's boss


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Nov 3, 2021)

It was theorized on a MATI stream that Gunt is going to Vegas to bang filthy whoors.  I'm thinking on his first Vegas trip he got a hooker he really liked and has her as a regular now.  Ralph is most definitely cheating on his horse bride with a hooker.  The hooker love quest saga will be happening within a year, I'm calling it now (if his drunk ass doesn't go broke from gambling debts first).


----------



## Kup (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> It was theorized on a MATI stream that Gunt is going to Vegas to bang filthy whoors.  I'm thinking on his first Vegas trip he got a hooker he really liked and has her as a regular now.  Ralph is most definitely cheating on his horse bride with a hooker.  The hooker love quest saga will be happening within a year, I'm calling it now (if his drunk ass doesn't go broke from gambling debts first).




I appreciate Ralph’s commitment to the script if he actually does have an affair with a Vegas whore.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> It was theorized on a MATI stream that Gunt is going to Vegas to bang filthy whoors.  I'm thinking on his first Vegas trip he got a hooker he really liked and has her as a regular now.  Ralph is most definitely cheating on his horse bride with a hooker.  The hooker love quest saga will be happening within a year, I'm calling it now (if his drunk ass doesn't go broke from gambling debts first).


I think you guys are way over estimating the sex drive of a morbidly obese, 35 year old wigger with a drinking problem and pill habit. 

The Gunt can probably barely get it up for Pantsu, never mind paying for whores. Did you guys see how winded he was walking 20 feet after Chris-Chan? In the Memphis micro sex tape he has to be on the bottom because two minutes of thrusting would give him a heart attack. Hell, it took him over a year to knock up Pantsu even though she was gunning hard for a spite baby.


----------



## Salubrious (Nov 3, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think you guys are way over estimating the sex drive of a morbidly obese, 35 year old wigger with a drinking problem and pill habit.
> 
> The Gunt can probably barely get it up for Pantsu, never mind paying for whores. Did you guys see how winded he was walking 20 feet after Chris-Chan? In the Memphis micro sex tape he has to be on the bottom because two minutes of thrusting would give him a heart attack. Hell, it took him over a year to knock up Pantsu even though she was gunning hard for a spite baby.


Think about the fact that DSP had a early 20s woman in his home for years and barely had sex with her because of his low T (among other theories I'm sure.)

Ralph is in even worse shape physically than DSP.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> It was theorized on a MATI stream that Gunt is going to Vegas to bang filthy whoors.  I'm thinking on his first Vegas trip he got a hooker he really liked and has her as a regular now.  Ralph is most definitely cheating on his horse bride with a hooker.  The hooker love quest saga will be happening within a year, I'm calling it now (if his drunk ass doesn't go broke from gambling debts first).


Just he has hookers he likes in Virginia (like Jamie Vine) that aren’t grossed out by the Gunt shack.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 3, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Think about the fact that DSP had a early 20s woman in his home for years and barely had sex with her because of his low T (among other theories I'm sure.)
> 
> Ralph is in even worse shape physically than DSP.


Unlike DSP, Ralph is driven by his poo fetish, so that will override his low-T.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 3, 2021)

So Gunty is still in Vegas. How long is he going to stay there to avoid the suicidal feelings that being alone at home with Pantsu causes him?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 4, 2021)

There's no way Ralph can count cards when he can't even count to 8 on that mixed imperial and metric ruler.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Nov 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> There's no way Ralph can count cards when he can't even count to 8 on that mixed imperial and metric ruler.


I'm willing to go out on a limb and say that Gunt may be a savant when it comes to card counting. However, he probably can't play basic strategy and will double down too much to show the dealer how much of a professional gambler he is.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 4, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> even though she was gunting hard for a spite baby.


Ftfy.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Nov 5, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> I'm willing to go out on a limb and say that Gunt may be a savant when it comes to card counting. However, he probably can't play basic strategy and will double down too much to show the dealer how much of a professional gambler he is.


If Ralph has any skill that is mildly interesting he would be boasting about it non-stop on air.

*buuurrrp* "_you mutha fukin kiwifags ayylawgin me, mutha fucking i took da house counting cards in vegas coz im da real joker, the fuck you fags do? liv in ya mamas basement worshiping the pedofile joshmoon who cant count anything but children he wants to dildddle_.?" *blocks*


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Nov 5, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> I'm willing to go out on a limb and say that Gunt may be a savant when it comes to card counting. However, he probably can't play basic strategy and will double down too much to show the dealer how much of a professional gambler he is.


I am sure Ralph can count cards in the same way that my young nephew can count to 52, with a little help, if the cards are laid down very slowly, one at a time. This aside, the sum of his blackjack nous can probably be summed-up in the half-remembered chorus of the Kenny Roger's song 'The Gambler'.


----------



## R. Budd Dwyer (Nov 6, 2021)

Any word on how his broken hoof is doing? Remember when he went to that wigger concert a couple Vegas trips ago and his ankle blew up because it couldn’t support 300-plus lbs jumping up and down on it?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 6, 2021)

R. Budd Dwyer said:


> Any word on how his broken hoof is doing? Remember when he went to that wigger concert a couple Vegas trips ago and his ankle blew up because it couldn’t support 300-plus lbs jumping up and down on it?


About as well as destroying StreamElements, Youtube, Patreon and Kiwi Farms are going.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 6, 2021)

Re: hookers, Ralph doesn't need to hire one when he's got women like Guntisafourletterword willing to put out.


----------

